# Dirty Rice



## dacdots (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey all,here is a recipe for Dirty Rice I've been using and I really like it.You can use it as is,but I used all smoked meats which made it better.

2 Tbs.all purpose flour
2 Tbs.vegetable oil
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
2 cloves garlic,minced
1/2 lb. lean ground beef
1/2 lb.lean ground pork
1/2 lb. smoked chicken,chopped
1 ts. salt
1/2 ts.fresh craked black pepper
1/2 ts.caynne pepper[or to taste]
1 cup chicken broth
3 cups hot cooked rice
1 cup chopped green onions

1. In a Dutch oven or largh iron skillet,cook flour in oil over medium heat until deep red-brown,stirring constantly to prevent burning.
2. Add onions,celery,bell pepper,and garlic,cook until vegetables are tender.
3.Stir in remaining ingreadients;cook until meat is done,stirring often.

This goes great with about anything you drag off the smoker.Anyone who has'nt tried dirty rice[as it is a SOUTHERN THING]should try this,it's wonderfull


----------



## wynn_richards (Sep 5, 2005)

Now when I think of dirty rice I think of livers in it and I have to tell you that I hate liver!!!!! But as I read the ingrediants I saw no LIVER!!!!  I'm making this one!

Wynn


----------



## Dutch (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent post dacdots!!  Our local market sells ground beef in the plastic tubes next to the pork sausage (also in a plastic tube like the Jimmy Dean Sausage) I'm thinking that the next time I do some fatties, I'll throw on a "beef fattie" too and use the sausage fattie in place of the ground pork in some Dirty Rice.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 7, 2005)

Wynn your right,the original recipe called for chicken livers but I hate liver.I have tried to eat it many times as over the years a persons taste changes but this is one thing I don't think I'll ever be able to eat.Just put what meat in it that you like.David


----------

